

Salt - Python remote execution - thatch45

New system to replace Func, MCollective and Func, github: https://github.com/thatch45/salt screencast: http://blip.tv/thomas-s-hatch/salt-0-8-7-presentation-5180182
======
ColinWright
<https://github.com/thatch45/salt>

screencast: [http://blip.tv/thomas-s-
hatch/salt-0-8-7-presentation-518018...](http://blip.tv/thomas-s-
hatch/salt-0-8-7-presentation-5180182)

I can see that you're a newbie, but out of interest, why did you not put in
the links for yourself? Have you been trying to find out how to do it? If so,
where did you try? If not, why not?

And why did you not put the URL in the text area for the URL?

I'm intrigued by how and why people use the interface the way they do - I'm
keen to learn why the same mistake is made so often.

